# From the Expo: Blue Tongue Skink



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

No name yet of course! Expo had a good turnout. I got my feeders and this guy but I didnt find what i was looking for with regsrds to snakes. Finally found a bts though!


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

ahhhhh what a nice skink!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

He's adorable! Did you get him?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yes I did get him/her.  one of the animals I was looking for.


----------

